# Dear Tantalus: Please fix the silly censorship on Link's sumo outfit.



## Twili (Nov 13, 2015)

Remove his pants so he'll be on Mayor Bo's level. 







I like to stare at Link's ass.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 13, 2015)

Do you have an obsession with nsfw images these days? lol.


----------



## Twili (Nov 13, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Do you have an obsession with nsfw images these days? lol.


You could see Mayor Bo's cheeks in Twilight Princess, so they shouldn't have covered Link's. It's traditional sumo attire, so it's technically not NSFW. 

I've always been an ass man...and gay for Link.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 13, 2015)

Twili said:


> You could see Mayor Bo's cheeks in Twilight Princess, so they shouldn't have covered Link's. It's traditional sumo attire, so it's technically not NSFW.
> 
> I've always been an ass man...and gay for Link.


Who wouldn't be gay for Link? He's goddamn sexy.


----------



## Konno Ryo (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Do you have an obsession with nsfw images these days? lol.


NSFW images? what's that supposed to mean?
Seriously, I don't know that meme, if it is one...


----------



## Lucar (Nov 14, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> NSFW images? what's that supposed to mean?
> Seriously, I don't know that meme, if it is one...



NSFW = Not Safe For Work A.K.A Nudity, Sexual themes, Violence, Swearing, etc.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 14, 2015)

They're always saying swearing is bad, but why is that?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 14, 2015)

What do they all says?
Swear is life
Swear is love
???


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 14, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> What do they all says?
> Swear is life
> Swear is love
> ???



I thought they all said here:
VINNIE is love
VINNIE is life

Or maybe thats just Jwiz


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 15, 2015)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------

